
How you can become victim of Google AdWords? - varindia-news
https://www.varindia.com/news/how-you-can-become-victim-of-google-adwords
======
sharemywin
Basically if you use Dynamic Keyword insertion and bid on competitors keywords
you could get in trouble, lose your money or get banned.

